# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Sllavishtja e influencuar nga gjuha shqipe

## illyrianboyful

*HAPA KËTË TEMË ME QËLLIM QË TË JUA DËSHMOJ DISAVE SE SLLAVISHTJA ËSHTË SHUMË E INFLUENCUAR NGA GJUHA SHQIPE*

edhe pse në shyqim të parë shfaqet apo duket se jo!



Ajo që më shtyri të hapë këtë temë dhe pati si inisiativ( i nisi-ativ ) hapjen e analogjis për mua dhe qasjen për të nxjerrë disa fjalë sllave dhe të dali në përfundim
se ato fjalë jan me rrënjë shqipe, ishin disa debate që kisha me një anëtar të forumit sa i përket çështjes së STELËS( plaketës) së LEMNOSIT.

Ky anëtar pretendonte se fjalët që përmban STELA E LEMNOSIT nuk jan Shqip, por me rrënjë Skyto-slave, përpos thotë, 

*" MARAZ I MAV "* 

që ai e shpjegon se do me thënë: MARASH I MADHË dhe thotë se të gjitha tjerët fjalë jan Skyto-slave dhe gjaja se lexohen shumë leht në balto sllavisht, dhe se nuk jan shqip.
duke dashur kështu që, të hedhë posht dëshmin që sjellë STELA e LEMNOSIT për lashtësin e gjuhës Shqipe.

Që sipas meje, ai do, që në fund të fundit mbasi që Shqipëtarët të pranojn se vetëm kjo është Shqip, edhe këtë fjalë MARAZ të thotë se edhe kjo është sllavishte
dhe do të thotë MRAZ=FTOHTË I MADHË në gjuhët sllave.

Kështu pra ai(anëtari) TRAVESTOI fjalën MARAZ në MARASH(emër burri Shqip). Që në qoft se ti delë para Historianëve me këtë duke ju thënë se MARAZ dmth MARASH çka duket se është travestim i qart, historianët do thojn se MRAZ e sllavishtës është më ngat se MARASH në Shqip, pra në fund të fundit do mbetet edhe ajo fjalë sllavisht!

Kështu hodhi posht domethënjen fjalë për fjalë ashtu siç edhe është dhe siç e ka shpjeguar Aristid Kola: 

MARAZ=MARAZ=EMOCIONE TRONDITËSE TË BRENDSHME ETJ, që ka domethënjen e plotë në gjuhën shqipe,

dhe që ka rrënjën në Gjuhën Shqipe: MARR-AZ= MARRË-ZI nga ku përbëhet edhe fjala MARRËZI = sjellje e turpshme.

PA DYSHIM STELA E LEMNOSIT ËSHTË NË GJUHËN SHQIPE TËRËSISHT DHE SHFAQ NJË SKEN TEATRALE, kjo plaket me siguri( SI-GURI ) ishte Publicitet e nduar në një shesh
të Qytetit.


Qasa mundësin se a mund që kjo fjalë të ishte nga Sllavishtja MRAZ.

Dhe në mënyrë të qart doli se fjala *MRAZ=ftoht i madhë* e slavishtës kishte rrënjën nga Shqipja: MAR-ZI si dhe fjala e sllavishtes *MËRZIM=URREJ, MËRZI= URREJE*
nga rrënja e Shqipes: *MARRË dhe ZI*


personalisht kam gjetur pa u munduar fare disa fjalë sllave që jan padyshim me rrënjë nga Shqipja dhe s'mundet të thuhet se jan me rrënjë sllave, sepse, rrënjë në sllavisht nuk kan. si për shembullë: *ZAMKA = ZONKË=KURTHË*

Fjala: MEGJU=në mes, që ne e përdorim si MEXHE nga rrënja MES dhe GJË, NJI GJË NDËRMJET DY GJËRAVE.

ETJ ETJ.


I LUTEM TË GJITHËVE QË KAN GJETUR FJALË SLLAVE ME RRËNJË NGA SHQIPJA

QË TË I POSTOJN NË KËTË TEMË FLM.


Të i dëshmojm serbëve që thojn se shqiptarët erdhën në 16 shekullë në Kosovë se nga ku rrjedhë gjuha që flasin, dhe mos të urrejn popullin shqiptar padrejtësisht
por ta falënderojn, dhe të ulin pak kokën.

----------


## illyrianboyful

Ndoshta ndonjëri nga ju do të thotë për mua se po e teproj por, shiqoni në vijim.


*DOBRO = MIRË* Në të cilën gjithashtu vërejm gjëra të çuditura, kujt i kishte shkuar mendja!?

*DO-BËR = E DO GJËN E BËR*

Dhe *ZONA = HAPËSIR E ZËN* vetëm se kjo e fundit përveç se në gjuhët sllave përdoret edhe në gjuhët tjera evropiane.

----------


## illyrianboyful

Kujt i kishte shkuar mendja....!

*PREPREKA = PENGES* = diçka që të pengon për të arritur në qëllim.

PRE + PREKA,     PRE = prerje, dhe PREKA = prekje 

*PRE+PREKA* = Penges që të pren rrugën për të arritur *PREKUR*  në qëllim.

*fjala tjetër*

*PREKO = ANDEJ = NË ATË TJETRËN ANË*

Pra themi: PREKO OVE PLANINE shembullë, dmth: pas kësaj Kodre, mali.  Çka kuptojm se mes vendit ku ndodhemi dhe vendit synues ka një Malë apo Kodër.

pra PREKO = PRE+KO = PRE+KHO, marrim rrënjën e dytë KHO që dmth KËTU në Gegënisht,

pra: *PRE + KO = PRE+ KHO = pas asaj që PREN nga KHO* = pas asaj që pren nga këtu

*fjala tjetër* 

*RODJEN = I LINDUR, shqiptohet ROGJEN*

*RO + GJEN,*   RO e barabart me të shqipes "* RRO "* dhe *" GJEN "* e barabart me të Shqipes *" GJETJE "*

pra *ROGJEN = I LINDUR,     RRO + GJEN = GJETI RRNIM, gjeti jetën*

----------


## illyrianboyful

Kujt i kishte shkuar mendja....!

*RODJAK = KUSHËRI*, shqipëtohet ROGJAK

*RO+GJAK, *  *RO = rro* dhe *GJAK = gjak*

*Rro+gjak = gjak nga lindja*

----------


## Kreksi

Na ishte njâ e tani u bënë dy...; :llafazan:   :llafazan: lol !
Më pelqeu thënja  e një  filozofit shqiptar  që e  lexova  para ca  ditësh; "historia jonë  do shkruhet   pasi  të pushojnë  dallgët"...nha Isuef Luzaj....

illyrianboyfull; te  takon një medalje, ke guxuar  ta   rrotullojsh  gurin...por,  kanë thënë  tek  ne pleqët, "ruaju se  ndër  ç'do  guri  fshihet  njê gjarpër"....lol !
...te  lutem  vetëm =Dodonen= mos  na  e prék, se   do të të hidhen në qafë  i tërë  forumi i madh e  i vogël...por kam fat se  ato te sharat e mia do i hajsh ti tani e mas...lol !hahaaaha !

Mirëpo  ti e ke marrur kosen me pre fije  bari atje në Lemnos, duke nxjerrur  nag shkëmbi fjalë pellazgo-balte, më mirë at quajmi kështu vlla i dashtun... por nëse  merrni kosen e  shkoni atje  në  Liban=Léba-non, patjeter  se  do  ju kujtohën   shënjat balte tek te  gjitha  toponimt  antike, te marrim edhe nga Bibla  emrin e qytetit =Sidon=  që  në  realitet  ishte =Zidon=  qyteti i murosur  me gur të mëdhenjë, ndoshta ishte  diga=diga=ngritje e murit=penda  shqip ose  pengesa  pse jo...?
Kështu që  shkojmi deri në =Jezra  hel= puset, burimet  e ujit=Jezra=Ezera, Jezera....dhe Jezra'hel= duke ditur  se "I" shëndrrohët  vonë në "J"    dhe  ansasjelltas, del =Izra(h)el= se  edhe "h" as kjo nuk shqiptohët, pra, me  një  fjalë  gjuha  balte ka shkuar  deri atje, e jo qe  ka ardhur  nga a tje, se  bsoj  por, nuk i dihet...nëse  i gjithë njerzimi vjenë  nga Afrika, atëherë, pse  mos te  shtrohet   edhe teoria  se, edhe  gjuhët  te  gjitha  vijnë nga atje ?   Klima ishte shkelqyeshme  si e  dini dhe pasi u shkrijten akullnajat  rreth  këtu e 12 000  vitesh, filluan keta  popuj te  ngjiten  kah hemisfera  tjetër  deri  në Baltikë ? 
Do habitesh illyrianboyfull   më fjalorine  bujqësisë e  agrikultures në  vendet e   golfit  te  Omanit e Jemenit me emrat  të  qyditshëm te  gjitha  nga rrënja   baltike, normal se  as  Aristidhie as  Niko  Stilo nuk kanë folur  për  këto sepse nuk e dijnë historinë   por  vetëm  gjuhën greke  dhe shqipe, normal, nuk iu shihet  per te madhe  se  nuk ështË faji i  tyre...ti pyesish që ta zberthejnë ndonjë  legjend    mbi heronjët  e  "1001  netëve"...psh, te ndalemi tek =SimBadi=  që  në realitet, ai ihste  një  =djalosh  i  mjeruar=  e që në  gjuhën balte pa dyshim ishte =BediSin=Sinbdai, ngjajshëm  më Beduinet=të varfërit, bedi...etj.... s'po  hyjmi llugave, megjithëse, historianet e  gjuhës  në  te  ardhmen, ose  do  mirren më  gjuhet  e të studiojnë pa dorza ose duhet  pritur sa  tË qetsohën dllgët e  detit....ku i dihet, shekullin e ardhëshëm.... 

Por, mbi te  gjitha illyrianboyfoull, mos harro  këtë se;  *gjuha  shqipe   ruan   çelsin e asaj kutis së Pandores* !...  e tjetër  gjë është se, a  duhet guxuar  të  hapet  a  jo kjo kuti ?  sepse duhet  ndihma e gjuhës balte, prandaj,  për  momentin shkojmi e kositim diku largë  kah palestiana  e  izraeli  më  mirë do ishte për ne dhe ushtrohemi se  si duhet  të  kositet  bari  në  momenin e duhur   edhe në oborrin e  shkences ...  lol 

  Une do ia kisha shtruar  një pytje edhe Niko Stilos  e te gjithë shkruesve te librave, pse  nuk  e hapni kutin e Pandores  që  ekemi  tek Linearet A   por, vetknaqeni duke thëne vetem se; ato janë shqipe  dhe  aty ndalen, e  dini ku  është problemi illyrian ?...sepse  Stilo nuk e njehë gjuhën balte !  prandaj ka gjetur te  mirret  më  lehtë me përralla  duke  mashturar  boten shqiptare, shkruaj    përralla e  shit,   mbushi xhepat  plotë lekë  dhe ik  ....!    për ta   dhe shumë të tjerë, çdo gjë është  pellazge,  pa ditur  se ndër  guri fshihet  gjarpëri... :llafazan:

----------


## illyrianboyful

> Na ishte njâ e tani u bënë dy...; lol !
> Më pelqeu thënja  e një  filozofit shqiptar  që e  lexova  para ca  ditësh; "historia jonë  do shkruhet   pasi  të pushojnë  dallgët"...nha Isuef Luzaj....
> 
> illyrianboyfull; te  takon një medalje, ke guxuar  ta   rrotullojsh  gurin...por,  kanë thënë  tek  ne pleqët, "ruaju se  ndër  ç'do  guri  fshihet  njê gjarpër"....lol !
> ...te  lutem  vetëm =Dodonen= mos  na  e prék, se   do të të hidhen në qafë  i tërë  forumi i madh e  i vogël...por kam fat se  ato te sharat e mia do i hajsh ti tani e mas...lol !hahaaaha !
> 
> Mirëpo  ti e ke marrur kosen me pre fije  bari atje në Lemnos, duke nxjerrur  nag shkëmbi fjalë pellazgo-balte, më mirë at quajmi kështu vlla i dashtun... por nëse  merrni kosen e  shkoni atje  në  Liban=Léba-non, patjeter  se  do  ju kujtohën   shënjat balte tek te  gjitha  toponimt  antike, te marrim edhe nga Bibla  emrin e qytetit =Sidon=  që  në  realitet  ishte =Zidon=  qyteti i murosur  me gur të mëdhenjë, ndoshta ishte  diga=diga=ngritje e murit=penda  shqip ose  pengesa  pse jo...?
> Kështu që  shkojmi deri në =Jezra  hel= puset, burimet  e ujit=Jezra=Ezera, Jezera....dhe Jezra'hel= duke ditur  se "I" shëndrrohët  vonë në "J"    dhe  ansasjelltas, del =Izra(h)el= se  edhe "h" as kjo nuk shqiptohët, pra, me  një  fjalë  gjuha  balte ka shkuar  deri atje, e jo qe  ka ardhur  nga a tje, se  bsoj  por, nuk i dihet...nëse  i gjithë njerzimi vjenë  nga Afrika, atëherë, pse  mos te  shtrohet   edhe teoria  se, edhe  gjuhët  te  gjitha  vijnë nga atje ?   Klima ishte shkelqyeshme  si e  dini dhe pasi u shkrijten akullnajat  rreth  këtu e 12 000  vitesh, filluan keta  popuj te  ngjiten  kah hemisfera  tjetër  deri  në Baltikë ? 
> Do habitesh illyrianboyfull   më fjalorine  bujqësisë e  agrikultures në  vendet e   golfit  te  Omanit e Jemenit me emrat  të  qyditshëm te  gjitha  nga rrënja   baltike, normal se  as  Aristidhie as  Niko  Stilo nuk kanë folur  për  këto sepse nuk e dijnë historinë   por  vetëm  gjuhën greke  dhe shqipe, normal, nuk iu shihet  per te madhe  se  nuk ështË faji i  tyre...ti pyesish që ta zberthejnë ndonjë  legjend    mbi heronjët  e  "1001  netëve"...psh, te ndalemi tek =SimBadi=  që  në realitet, ai ihste  një  =djalosh  i  mjeruar=  e që në  gjuhën balte pa dyshim ishte =BediSin=Sinbdai, ngjajshëm  më Beduinet=të varfërit, bedi...etj.... s'po  hyjmi llugave, megjithëse, historianet e  gjuhës  në  te  ardhmen, ose  do  mirren më  gjuhet  e të studiojnë pa dorza ose duhet  pritur sa  tË qetsohën dllgët e  detit....ku i dihet, shekullin e ardhëshëm.... 
> ...


 Leje niko Stilon kreksi, leje, sepse i ngrati duke par pasivitetin e qeveris ndaj çështjes shqipëtare i grau punës vetë! dhe mirë ia ka bë!

ndërsa unë dhe ti akoma jemi në pasivitet si shteti shqipëtar!

KREKSI SA I PËRKET BALLTIKËS JE TOTAL GABIM, NUK E DI PËRSE FUTESH NË GJUHËT SEMITIKE NË RAST SE NUK KE BAZA?

Fjalët që prure më vjen keq për ty të të themë por dukesh shumë injorant ashtu siç i ke shpjeguar, dhe kjo nuk të zbret në aftësi ajshta kësaj.

si SIDON = zidon e travestove totalisht këtë fjalë e bëre sllave me të folme të shqipëtarëve apo të shqipëtarizuar! 

sepse slavisht, sikur të marrim fjalën ZID dhe ta shqipëtarizojm ( madje Zoti e di ku e ka rrënjën kjo fjalë). pastaj përse të travestohet SIdon në Zidon mundet të mbetet edhe ashtu si është!


Ku je duke shku kreksi me ISRAEL ska lidhje ama bash hiq me JEZERA Israel është emri i Profetit JAkubit dmth AI që falënderon Zotin ISRA+EL isra ska lidhje me jezerat ku po shkon, ndërsa Izraelitët thëjn se ky ka qen emri i Ishakut djalit të profetit Ibrahimit, por e besoj se Jakubi ka qen Israeli me konfirmim nga pejgamberi që na ka njoftuar për k'të.

Ndflrsa " EL" ALLAH unë nuk kam guxuar që të i ngatërroj me të shqipes ELLË sepse Elli ishte besim pagan ndërsa EL DHE ALLAH është besim në Zotin që s'ka të ngjashëm krijuesin e Ellave.

unë kam njohuri në gjuhën Arabe dhe nuk shoh ngjashmëri me shqipen pos kësaj çka ceka, ndaj shtohet pytja përse vetëm kjo fjalë?

sepse sipas gjitha gjasave shqipja nuk ka lidhje me gjuhët aziatike dhe semitike por gjuhët jan të ndara në tri DEGË

-evropiane=shqipe

-semitike dhe 

-aziatike

por nuk është çudi se mund të gjindet naj fjalë, sepse jan fqinjëzuar në fillim, dhe asgjë më shumë se kaq.

Çuditem me ty! Se si mundesh me dy tri fjalë të thuash atë që thuash, plus asaj këto fjalë që ke pruar jan më se të diskutueshme sipas meje krejt gabim!

 BAD nuk dmth i mjerë, shkretin por MALËSI = CAMPAGNE

Pastaj SINBAD është Përrallë, dhe pastaj ne i themi SIMBAD jo SINBAD Arabët i thëjn SINDIBAD 

Në desh me ditë " SIN " në gjuhën Arabe i thëjn gjermës " S " dhe ky është stilë Arabe ke dëgjuar se Arabët i thërrasin fëmijët me gjerma shembullë JASIN-TASIN-TAHA-NUN etj etj pra këta emra që të i ceka jan të referuar në gjerma JASIN=J dhe S,  TASIN=T dhe S, TAHA= T dhe H, NUN= gjerma N

pra ngadalë pak ku po shkon? me tri fjalë që i ke gjetë, dhe plus kësaj jan jan hajgare!

leje Stelën se je gabim!!!

----------


## illyrianboyful

*ZIMA = DIMËR* 

nga *ZI* dhe *MA=MBA* 

po për çka  ZI+MA mbasi që Dimëri ka Borë dhe është i bardhë??

Për Arsye se në të kaluarën nuk ishte aq i bardhë si në kiohët tona, ardhja e Dimërit ishte ardhja e ZI MBAJTJES sepse shumë njerëz vdishin nga Ftohti!!!


*fjala tjetër*

*DA = PO*

DA = nga e shqipes *DO*

Sepse me atë që e dojm jemi dakort, pra DA e sllavishtes shpreh pajtimin sikur të themi në vend të PO, e du DO, DO, DO dmth E PËLQEJ, E PËLQEJ, E PËLQEJ

----------


## Kreksi

> Kujt i kishte shkuar mendja....!
> 
> *RODJAK = KUSHËRI*, shqipëtohet ROGJAK
> 
> *RO+GJAK, *  *RO = rro* dhe *GJAK = gjak*
> 
> *Rro+gjak = gjak nga lindja*


E thash gjuha balte për ti ikur sherrit o illyrboyfull....se, këtu   fjalët që i ke  nxjerrur janë  te diskutushme, harrova të permendi se  edhe emrat e  ishujve të  egjeut kanë  të njëjtin problem, ta quajmi ngatrres.
=Rogjak= si  e dhe kusheri, te një gjaku, por mendoj se rrejdh  nga i njëjti;
=Ogjak= â-i gjakut,  ai "r" ka marrur nderlidhjen mes;  dhe ke te  drejtë se;
=Ro/Rro= jeto, ecën gjaku, qarkullon....qê nê jug kam vrejtur nuk i shqiptjnë e  as  nuk i shkruajnë "2R"  por një;r.. 
= Ro=Rod=rrjedh gjaki...
=Rod+gjak=sipas  teje ka edhe kjo lidhje, por   nëse  te kujtohet  e kam thëne diku se  shqip dhe  (balte  ta quajm) janë te  ndertuara si një =Rebus, teper interesante, megjithse  ishte tabu te  flitej sespe  marrdhenjet   ishin   te tilla...mandej supermasija që iu besua gjuhëtarve  nga Shqiperia bëri që  të mos çajmi koken deri më sot  rreth këtyre  problemeve..konsideronim se, vëtëm ata e  dijnë  gjuhën shqipe si duhet por dal  nga  dale vrehét se  është  bërë gabim, sado që  është  zbukuruar gjuha shqpe më "duke kendu-ar"  etj,  studiuesi shqiptar nga Shqipëria sot ka mbetur me kos në  dor, iu është prerë  bari ndër këmbë  dhe s'ka  çka të korri... ka mundësi të  intervenje në  historin e gjuhës shqipe vetëm  pas  viteve 1972....ku vehët é-ja pa zâ... dhe asgjë  tjetër, fatkeqësi  që nuk e kuptojnë  këtë   sa të pa aftë janë  në studijmin e  gjuhës shqipe.

ti kthehemi temes; 
=Ro+gjak=rogjak= fare  fis, kusheri,, te një gjaku; këtu  illyrianboyfull ke te drejt¨ qe  ke guxua ta prekish ose  ta trazosh edhe gerrmen "R"  që  andej kah jugu   gati se nuk shqiptohet, njashtu edhe tk baltet, ka mbetur  vetem ne veri dy "RR"-a....prandaj te thëm ke t drejtë, e kam vrejtur kete prej kohesh..  se  ka një problem këtu...ishulli 
=Roda=  Lindi  (ta quajmi në  balte) ka   poashtu edhe qytetin;
=Lind/os= që poashtu thuhet lindje  ose Lindja...si e  tash, është i pa numert emri i fjalve e  i toponimeve  që  u percjell pastaj edhe tek latinët si; reptilët= gjallesat  me bishta...etj... e  tëra është nderuar në  një Rebus;  për çudi kjo në  disa  vende kalon edhe  deri aty sa  që mund te thush, si ka mundesi kjo që i kanë  ndertua këo fjalë para 3400  vitësh  mbi një baz  duke i pershtatur fjalët  dy gjuhësore   shqipe e balte  ? ....asgjë nuk ju kushton ti studioni Linear B ....do befasohëni...duket se është  vepruar aty edhe me humor, ta quajmi rebus...se  nuk ka fjalë  ndryshe s i  ta quajmi këtë perpilim fjalori...ndoshta ishin te  zgjuar  deri në  atë pik sa  që  ne nuk e kemi iden  fare..prandaj insistoj, ai që don te  mirret me gjuhësi, le ti zberthen tabletat e Linear B....te cilat lexohën shumë lehtë nëse   menjanohet  frika nga gjuha balte...nuk po e zgjati, do habitesh se si është  zhvillua fjala;
=Vaze= vaçe, voz, bure, vazë,  vajzë, kove..etj, te  gjitha   këto fjalë  i ke në tableta. prandaj illyrianboyfill, ato tableta  kur unë i lexoj me siguri se  edhe ti  do ia arrijsh ti lexojsh...tk e  fundit është  në interesin e shkencës...prandaj e kam thënë disa herë se, neve asgjë  nuk na  ndihmoijnë pellazgët, perkundrazi na pengojnë...dhe duhet te pajtohëmi  me perfundimin  që ka nxjerrur profesori e  gjuhëtari yni i madhë Seit Mansaku; "ne jemi para  te  gjithve  edhe para pelazgëve  dhe pa gjuhën shqipe nuk deshifrohên as  këto tableta  dygjuhësore që  si duket janë te shkruara posaqërishtë   që ti lexojnë  dy etni, dy grupe ku secila e  ka njohur gjuhën  tjetrit...është  teper interesante...pra  hapi tabletat  se nga aty duhet filluar te kositet...e jo   duke filluar  nga bishti...
Sa i perket  =zido=  mundem edhe t'ua   sjelli  burimin e   studiuesve para  100 vitesh......se  shqiptihej Zidon   e jo Sidon...qyteti Biblik...(nuk flas  pa deshmi)...

  =============================
illyrianboyfull, kam marrur  mjaftë te shara, rradhen e ke ti  si duket....lol !

----------


## illyrianboyful

> E thash gjuha balte për ti ikur sherrit o illyrboyfull....se, këtu   fjalët që i ke  nxjerrur janë  te diskutushme, harrova të permendi se  edhe emrat e  ishujve të  egjeut kanë  të njëjtin problem, ta quajmi ngatrres.
> =Rogjak= si  e dhe kusheri, te një gjaku, por mendoj se rrejdh  nga i njëjti;
> =Ogjak= â-i gjakut,  ai "r" ka marrur nderlidhjen mes;  dhe ke te  drejtë se;
> =Ro/Rro= jeto, ecën gjaku, qarkullon....qê nê jug kam vrejtur nuk i shqiptjnë e  as  nuk i shkruajnë "2R"  por një;r.. 
> = Ro=Rod=rrjedh gjaki...
> =Rod+gjak=sipas  teje ka edhe kjo lidhje, por   nëse  te kujtohet  e kam thëne diku se  shqip dhe  (balte  ta quajm) janë te  ndertuara si një =Rebus, teper interesante, megjithse  ishte tabu te  flitej sespe  marrdhenjet   ishin   te tilla...mandej supermasija që iu besua gjuhëtarve  nga Shqiperia bëri që  të mos çajmi koken deri më sot  rreth këtyre  problemeve..konsideronim se, vëtëm ata e  dijnë  gjuhën shqipe si duhet por dal  nga  dale vrehét se  është  bërë gabim, sado që  është  zbukuruar gjuha shqpe më "duke kendu-ar"  etj,  studiuesi shqiptar nga Shqipëria sot ka mbetur me kos në  dor, iu është prerë  bari ndër këmbë  dhe s'ka  çka të korri... ka mundësi të  intervenje në  historin e gjuhës shqipe vetëm  pas  viteve 1972....ku vehët é-ja pa zâ... dhe asgjë  tjetër, fatkeqësi  që nuk e kuptojnë  këtë   sa të pa aftë janë  në studijmin e  gjuhës shqipe.
> 
> ti kthehemi temes; 
> =Ro+gjak=rogjak= fare  fis, kusheri,, te një gjaku; këtu  illyrianboyfull ke te drejt¨ qe  ke guxua ta prekish ose  ta trazosh edhe gerrmen "R"  që  andej kah jugu   gati se nuk shqiptohet, njashtu edhe tk baltet, ka mbetur  vetem ne veri dy "RR"-a....prandaj te thëm ke t drejtë, e kam vrejtur kete prej kohesh..  se  ka një problem këtu...ishulli 
> ...



Unë nuk e di përse të kan sha ty, por ndërmjet mu dhe ty ka dallim! Sepse unë flas në favor të gjuhës shqipe, kurse ty, ty nuk të dihet dializa fare !

Të vetmit që mund të më shajn do të jen serbët, por kjo nuk më brengos, ata na kan bër edhe më keq!

ok, të kuptova se çka po do të thuash se: I kan kombinuar gjaja se që në fillim gjuhën balto-shqipe prandaj ZIDON delë fjalë sllave me mënyrë të foljes së Shqipes!?

vështir të besohet kjo kreksi, po e taramulluqkat n'tana anët hahahhahaha   hahahahhahaaa po s'ka dert, se s'na bën gjë, ne mbesim në bindjen tonë!

Megjithatë unë mbetem i hapur se gjuhët kan qen në fqinjësi në fillim, mbas zbritjes së profetit Noeit në malin Ararat besoj se nuk jan shpërnda njerëzit menjëher 
por kan jetuar në fqinjësi.

Por sipas asaj që di unë me bindje dhe padyshim, është Noei ai që ia mësoi bijve të tij të tri gjuhët Ëmë Shqipe, aziatike dhe semitike.

PYTJA: A ISHIN AQ TË ZGJUAR NË ATË KOHË NJËRËZIT SA QË NEVE S'NA MERRË MENDJA? TË THEMË PO, AQ SA S'NA MERRË MENDJA, apo s'ja merrë mendja shumicës së njerëzve më mirë për të thënë kështu!

Sepse sa ka pasur dituri Noei vetëm disave mund të ia merrë mendja! dhe atë dituri ia përcolli bijve të tij.

Harrova parëz!

SINBAD me gjithë shpjegimit që dhashë parëz BAD = Badwaa= Campagne

më duket se më shumë ka gjasa se vjen nga SIN+BAD, SIN në gjuhën Arabe i thëjn KINËS dhe BAD është e mundur se është derivuar nga BIAAD = larg

pra SINBAD = KINA E LARGËT sepse ishte marinar i detërave të kinës sinbadi e jo djalë i mjerë.

----------


## illyrianboyful

> E thash gjuha balte për ti ikur sherrit o illyrboyfull....se, këtu   fjalët që i ke  nxjerrur janë  te diskutushme, harrova të permendi se  edhe emrat e  ishujve të  egjeut kanë  të njëjtin problem, ta quajmi ngatrres.
> =Rogjak= si  e dhe kusheri, te një gjaku, por mendoj se rrejdh  nga i njëjti;
> =Ogjak= â-i gjakut,  ai "r" ka marrur nderlidhjen mes;  dhe ke te  drejtë se;
> =Ro/Rro= jeto, ecën gjaku, qarkullon....qê nê jug kam vrejtur nuk i shqiptjnë e  as  nuk i shkruajnë "2R"  por një;r.. 
> = Ro=Rod=rrjedh gjaki...
> =Rod+gjak=sipas  teje ka edhe kjo lidhje, por   nëse  te kujtohet  e kam thëne diku se  shqip dhe  (balte  ta quajm) janë te  ndertuara si një =Rebus, teper interesante, megjithse  ishte tabu te  flitej sespe  marrdhenjet   ishin   te tilla...mandej supermasija që iu besua gjuhëtarve  nga Shqiperia bëri që  të mos çajmi koken deri më sot  rreth këtyre  problemeve..konsideronim se, vëtëm ata e  dijnë  gjuhën shqipe si duhet por dal  nga  dale vrehét se  është  bërë gabim, sado që  është  zbukuruar gjuha shqpe më "duke kendu-ar"  etj,  studiuesi shqiptar nga Shqipëria sot ka mbetur me kos në  dor, iu është prerë  bari ndër këmbë  dhe s'ka  çka të korri... ka mundësi të  intervenje në  historin e gjuhës shqipe vetëm  pas  viteve 1972....ku vehët é-ja pa zâ... dhe asgjë  tjetër, fatkeqësi  që nuk e kuptojnë  këtë   sa të pa aftë janë  në studijmin e  gjuhës shqipe.
> 
> ti kthehemi temes; 
> =Ro+gjak=rogjak= fare  fis, kusheri,, te një gjaku; këtu  illyrianboyfull ke te drejt¨ qe  ke guxua ta prekish ose  ta trazosh edhe gerrmen "R"  që  andej kah jugu   gati se nuk shqiptohet, njashtu edhe tk baltet, ka mbetur  vetem ne veri dy "RR"-a....prandaj te thëm ke t drejtë, e kam vrejtur kete prej kohesh..  se  ka një problem këtu...ishulli 
> ...


Ok, unë jam i gatshëm kush dëshiron të vëj në pytje se a jan fjalët që kam pruar të diskutuara apo jo!

Por do delë e drejta në anën time pa dyshim!

URDHËRO MBASI QË JAN TË DISKUTUARA CILËN FJALË DO TË DISKUTOSH?

----------


## illyrianboyful

> E thash gjuha balte për ti ikur sherrit o illyrboyfull....se, këtu   fjalët që i ke  nxjerrur janë  te diskutushme, harrova të permendi se  edhe emrat e  ishujve të  egjeut kanë  të njëjtin problem, ta quajmi ngatrres.
> =Rogjak= si  e dhe kusheri, te një gjaku, por mendoj se rrejdh  nga i njëjti;
> =Ogjak= â-i gjakut,  ai "r" ka marrur nderlidhjen mes;  dhe ke te  drejtë se;
> =Ro/Rro= jeto, ecën gjaku, qarkullon....qê nê jug kam vrejtur nuk i shqiptjnë e  as  nuk i shkruajnë "2R"  por një;r.. 
> = Ro=Rod=rrjedh gjaki...
> =Rod+gjak=sipas  teje ka edhe kjo lidhje, por   nëse  te kujtohet  e kam thëne diku se  shqip dhe  (balte  ta quajm) janë te  ndertuara si një =Rebus, teper interesante, megjithse  ishte tabu te  flitej sespe  marrdhenjet   ishin   te tilla...mandej supermasija që iu besua gjuhëtarve  nga Shqiperia bëri që  të mos çajmi koken deri më sot  rreth këtyre  problemeve..konsideronim se, vëtëm ata e  dijnë  gjuhën shqipe si duhet por dal  nga  dale vrehét se  është  bërë gabim, sado që  është  zbukuruar gjuha shqpe më "duke kendu-ar"  etj,  studiuesi shqiptar nga Shqipëria sot ka mbetur me kos në  dor, iu është prerë  bari ndër këmbë  dhe s'ka  çka të korri... ka mundësi të  intervenje në  historin e gjuhës shqipe vetëm  pas  viteve 1972....ku vehët é-ja pa zâ... dhe asgjë  tjetër, fatkeqësi  që nuk e kuptojnë  këtë   sa të pa aftë janë  në studijmin e  gjuhës shqipe.
> 
> ti kthehemi temes; 
> =Ro+gjak=rogjak= fare  fis, kusheri,, te një gjaku; këtu  illyrianboyfull ke te drejt¨ qe  ke guxua ta prekish ose  ta trazosh edhe gerrmen "R"  që  andej kah jugu   gati se nuk shqiptohet, njashtu edhe tk baltet, ka mbetur  vetem ne veri dy "RR"-a....prandaj te thëm ke t drejtë, e kam vrejtur kete prej kohesh..  se  ka një problem këtu...ishulli 
> ...


kreksi,

Unë me të vërtet e rrotullova gurin! Por a di ça po delë?

jo bubalka, as gjarpërinjë, por gurë të çmueshëm të të gjitha llojeve dhe ngjyrave. dhe ta merrë mendja se çfar befasije, kurë të çojsh një guri i cili është përplotë gurë të çmueshëm.

Por u frigova në fillim me të vërtet se mos po dalin bubalka, dhe ti më dha disa bubalka, por vetëm se pak jua hjeka pluhurin dhe kishin qen gurë të çmueshëm. dhe ja që sa më shumë po pushpuriti ndër guri, aq më shumë po dalin gurë të çmueshëm hahahahaa

kreksi gjuha shqipe ishte një fëshis që po i shndërrojke bubalkat në gurë të çmueshëm.

*OGJAKI* S ISHTE BUBALKË POR GURI I ÇMUESHËM në qoft se e sjellë kah kjo anë, çka është shumë jonormale për të proklamuar ngatësin e gjakut me OGJAK apo Ugjak = hyrje apo porta nga ku futet brenda, që ty e lidhë me vagjinën,
që rrjedhë nga *U+gjenje* = a*ty ku gjinden njerëzit,* apo *U+GJI* ku mirret gji nga ana e kuptimit të ngushtimit të lidhjeve familjare.

Sepse ngushtimi i lidhjeve familjare me anë të hyrjeve dhe daljeve ( Të vizituari) është marrje e gjirit për shpirtin apo ushqim për shpirtin!

ku më çoi edhe tek fjala *ULLAZ = ULLA = UDHA = U RRAS = HULLA =*  çka frigohem që delë shumë largë dhe lidhet me *Hellin = Yllin* që të tregon ullën = hullën = ulla = ulla-zin = u llasin u rras

E kreksi ku e ka Rronjën fjala RRONJË apo KORENJE = *KO+RENJE*? hahahha

----------


## Kreksi

normal  se  kete  di secili=ka, rrenjë=raj=s'raj=s'krraj   si e  shihni  shkon edhe deri ne parajse  Rrënja ose
 =Raj= parajsa... diku thelle në tokë....lol ! duhet  ti padisim per  plazhiat...
.=Rraj=rraja, =ka  lidhje......patjetêr se ështê shqipe... e njëta  gjë do te duket edhe tek Linear B...perplotë fjalë shqipe por qe  i kane edhe ata...ahahhaha "baltet" si balta  mâ....
ky  është vetem  fillimi, por  ruaju se  do behet  virus..
A  e  di ku është problemi, profesorve tanë  iu ka shkruar  mendja por  nga frika janë ndalur  se  nuk e dinin ku do o  qoje  kjo vija...nese  te kujtohet, pa u mbeshtetur tek formula Jin&Jan  nuk mund te hecim perpara...e  e diku  ketu ate  imazh te  vizatuar...psh ne Linear  gjejmi fjalen =Ruka= qe  mjerishte  sot  ata e  kanë huazuar por kur ta  vejsh në  prov  me analiza  na del se  ne shqip duhet te  ishte;
=Ruka/Roka=Rroka= kâpa ! shqip sepse, =Dora  vjene nga Indishtja...pra kjo duhet  te  ishte e saket, se  me fjalen =dor=  asgjë nuk kuptojmi, eshte pa rrënjë....  kurse =rroka= kapa, pa dyshim spjegohet me shqipen...prandaj, per  ti lexuar e  deshifruar   tabletat  e Linear  B   duhet  te  jeni i pergatitur  psh  si ti qe  e din edhe gjuhen balte e  jo  disa  qe  lidhje nuk kanë... per ate te thash; duhet  nisur atje ku duhet   dhe  patur guxim ndaj paragjykimeve sepse ende  shumica  nuk e kan kuptuar  se  ku    eshte problemi... e  unë  te  mbeshtes  sepse  mendoj se  nuk eshte e damshme kjo   nisme edhe pse  veshtire t'u spjegohet  disave se e  gjith kjo eshte ne   interesin tonë ...dhe se, kur te  rrotullhen keta  gur te  opalit mendoj se  gjenerata e  re do i hapi sytë e  te shohi ndryshe, sepse  shkenca  nuk ka dhëmbje as  shpirt  per  patriotizma, eshet e  pa  meshirshme....dhe herdo kur e  verteta dali  sheshit, me dhimbsen disa  qe  shkruajne libr  koti, kane marrur kosen per  te  kositur ku nuk duhet...dhe mashtojne lexuesin, kjo  me e  keqja...Ti  vetem puno  fare  mos  degjo te tjeret  se  çka thojnë...

----------


## Hotlani

Ka fjalë të pa numërta shqipe e ilirishte sepse sllavet kur erdhen nga karpatet pervec qe kishin fjale te sjella nga kane ardhur ishin te detyruar qe edhe nje numër të madh fjalësh moren nga sjqipja,sepse shqiptaret ishin vendas dhe kishin fjalët dhe shprehjet e veta autentike,nga se çdo ardhacak është i detyrueshem qe te mer fjalë nga vendasit

----------


## Kreksi

Me  duket se  keto qê i permende siper i kemi mesuar që  moti mik i dashtun  Hotlani,

 ne bisedojmi këtu rreth një  problematike... se  keto fjalê janê te shkruar para 3400  vitesh,  pra, ose  duhet  pranuar  se  sllavet  moren gjuhen nga ne  ose  duhet  pranuar se  pati nje shkuarje ardhje  nag veriu   dhe kthim kah jugu, se  nuk kuptohet  sjjellja  e fjalve induishte  se  si hynen tek ne vetem se  eprmes  ketij migracioni te lashte   qe  ishin pellazget=Bellashket, dhe  kur iu them se  ky  popull quhej keshtu  se  ishte i bardh=belli= Bell= "Pe"l  ka te  njejten   rrënjë  me "bel"  dhe te   njejtin kuptim  qe  i pergjigjet  atij populli, , tregon racen e bardh=Belli  Aski=azganet e bardh, ata te  mëdhenjët, =Aset= Azet e  bardh...qe pastaj  autoret ngatrruan gerrmat  (perpos ne Bible eke ende Belus)=Bardhoku, prijsi  i tyre  dhe pas  tij ishte Jinaki=Junaki, trimi...guximtari  qe  erdhi   ne tokat tona ne Gadishull....   si ne shume raste, "B" u shkrua "P"  njashtu si "V" u shendrrua në "B"  prandaj, ju do habiteni kur  do ti shihni se  këta Vellaket=vellahet=Bellahet=Bellaket  e bardh do na dalin  ata  Pellazget e vertete...!
Ma  gjêni vetem një  Vëlalh  që  është  i zeshkët apo i perzier ? ... te  gjithê janë te Bardh=Beli=Pelaki=Bellaki por me  vone "B" ndryshoi dhe  mori  shqiptimin "V"....  ti shiqoji njehere besimet  vellahe, keta jane me origjinë nga  brigjet  e Kaspikut  qe  dikur  para 2700  vitesh iken, te shtyer  nga  mongolet, disa iken kah jugu dhe permes  Mezopotamis erdhen  tek ne ne gadishull, pjes tjeter   u  sulen kah veriu, disa  ngelen ne Rumani te sotme e tjeret zhvilluan nderlidhje me kusherinjet  e tyre  qe  kishin ardhur nga Mezopotamia...dhe se  te  gjitha  keto lidje i kane  bere    keta popuj  lindje  perendim....
 Prandaj,   për  te kuptuar  të  terë  diskutimin duhet  lexohen  edhe shkrimet e   perparshme  rreth një teme  aqë delikate, shikoje skicen Jin&jan  njêherë dhe se  çka  paraqitet   aty...dhe e dyta  duhesh ta njihni gjeografin  e  historin  per  te  hy pastaj edhe ne gjuhësi...duhet ta diji se  ku jetonte populli Tokarian, ku jetonte Ujgur  e ku jetojmi ne  ...duhet matet  disatanca, te analzohen fjalete ngjajshme te dy vendeve, sepse, nese  vertet  mirret shqipja si gjuhë baze  me renje nga lashtesija, ne duhet të deshmojmi me analiza e pastaj nxjerri deshmi..
Si do ta spjegonim se,  rrënja e  fjalës;  
=shpi/na= kurrizi, ruajtja e shpines, ruajtja e shpis...
=Shpi= shtëpi   nuk arrihet  të spjegohet pa ndiihmën e gjuheve "balte"  =spi= spivaj=spava=me fjetur, pra =shpi/Shtëpi= dhôm  gjumi, vendi ku flihet...pastaj edhe fjala;
=Dôm= Dom/i= Doma=Dhoma,  (shtepia tek baltet), si e shihni, lidhja është e pa evitueshme  dhe si ne matematik, nuk egziston tjetër spjegim, se  per nje fjalë apo dy  do e kishim quajtur rastesi  por...ka  perplotë.... nese  ju kujtohet, kur ju thoja se  ne Linear  B  te  gjitha tabletat  i lexojmi pa problem..por  duke u sherbyer me dy  gjuhët  shqipe dhe "balte."
Duhet  cekur edhe njê gjê se per  ti deshifruar  keto tableta  Linear  B  ata qe  e njohin gjuhen letrare  nuk kane mundesi tê kuptojnë asgjê, mund te shkruajn  libra  si Helena K.  etj.. qe  te  gjitha  i bejnë pellazge dhe  pa e  ditur  fare se  ku  është  problemi  dhe pa e  ditur asnje fjale balte  pretendojne s e jane studiues..  është çudi  me keta  njerez...

----------


## Kreksi

Kam njëlutje Hotlian, nêse keni njohuri rreth këtyre  dy gjuhëve me knaqësi  presim  mendimin tuaj, dhe se  ne kete tem diskutohet  per  gjuêsi nga kohët e lashta para 3500  vitesh e  jo pas  krishti... flm !

----------


## illyrianboyful

> normal  se  kete  di secili=ka, rrenjë=raj=s'raj=s'krraj   si e  shihni  shkon edhe deri ne parajse  Rrënja ose
>  =Raj= parajsa... diku thelle në tokë....lol ! duhet  ti padisim per  plazhiat...
> .=Rraj=rraja, =ka  lidhje......patjetêr se ështê shqipe... e njëta  gjë do te duket edhe tek Linear B...perplotë fjalë shqipe por qe  i kane edhe ata...ahahhaha "baltet" si balta  mâ....
> ky  është vetem  fillimi, por  ruaju se  do behet  virus..
> A  e  di ku është problemi, profesorve tanë  iu ka shkruar  mendja por  nga frika janë ndalur  se  nuk e dinin ku do o  qoje  kjo vija...nese  te kujtohet, pa u mbeshtetur tek formula Jin&Jan  nuk mund te hecim perpara...e  e diku  ketu ate  imazh te  vizatuar...psh ne Linear  gjejmi fjalen =Ruka= qe  mjerishte  sot  ata e  kanë huazuar por kur ta  vejsh në  prov  me analiza  na del se  ne shqip duhet te  ishte;
> =Ruka/Roka=Rroka= kâpa ! shqip sepse, =Dora  vjene nga Indishtja...pra kjo duhet  te  ishte e saket, se  me fjalen =dor=  asgjë nuk kuptojmi, eshte pa rrënjë....  kurse =rroka= kapa, pa dyshim spjegohet me shqipen...prandaj, per  ti lexuar e  deshifruar   tabletat  e Linear  B   duhet  te  jeni i pergatitur  psh  si ti qe  e din edhe gjuhen balte e  jo  disa  qe  lidhje nuk kanë... per ate te thash; duhet  nisur atje ku duhet   dhe  patur guxim ndaj paragjykimeve sepse ende  shumica  nuk e kan kuptuar  se  ku    eshte problemi... e  unë  te  mbeshtes  sepse  mendoj se  nuk eshte e damshme kjo   nisme edhe pse  veshtire t'u spjegohet  disave se e  gjith kjo eshte ne   interesin tonë ...dhe se, kur te  rrotullhen keta  gur te  opalit mendoj se  gjenerata e  re do i hapi sytë e  te shohi ndryshe, sepse  shkenca  nuk ka dhëmbje as  shpirt  per  patriotizma, eshet e  pa  meshirshme....dhe herdo kur e  verteta dali  sheshit, me dhimbsen disa  qe  shkruajne libr  koti, kane marrur kosen per  te  kositur ku nuk duhet...dhe mashtojne lexuesin, kjo  me e  keqja...Ti  vetem puno  fare  mos  degjo te tjeret  se  çka thojnë...


Qëndron, Pajtohem me ty se, *RUKA* me siguri rrjedhë nga Shqipja, ajo çka vjen për të mbeshtetur këtë është edhe Fjala *MAIN* e frengjishtës (nga MANO(lat) MA+NË ) që Shqipëtohet MA si në shqipë MA = MBA
sepse mbahet me duar e jo me këmb, dhe rrok me duar ejo me këmb! Ndaj shihet këtu ngjashmëria dhe afërsia e kuptimit RUKA = RROKA me MANO; MAIN = MA= MBA

----------


## illyrianboyful

> E thash gjuha balte për ti ikur sherrit o illyrboyfull....se, këtu   fjalët që i ke  nxjerrur janë  te diskutushme, harrova të permendi se  edhe emrat e  ishujve të  egjeut kanë  të njëjtin problem, ta quajmi ngatrres.
> =Rogjak= si  e dhe kusheri, te një gjaku, por mendoj se rrejdh  nga i njëjti;
> =Ogjak= â-i gjakut,  ai "r" ka marrur nderlidhjen mes;  dhe ke te  drejtë se;
> =Ro/Rro= jeto, ecën gjaku, qarkullon....qê nê jug kam vrejtur nuk i shqiptjnë e  as  nuk i shkruajnë "2R"  por një;r.. 
> = Ro=Rod=rrjedh gjaki...
> =Rod+gjak=sipas  teje ka edhe kjo lidhje, por   nëse  te kujtohet  e kam thëne diku se  shqip dhe  (balte  ta quajm) janë te  ndertuara si një =Rebus, teper interesante, megjithse  ishte tabu te  flitej sespe  marrdhenjet   ishin   te tilla...mandej supermasija që iu besua gjuhëtarve  nga Shqiperia bëri që  të mos çajmi koken deri më sot  rreth këtyre  problemeve..konsideronim se, vëtëm ata e  dijnë  gjuhën shqipe si duhet por dal  nga  dale vrehét se  është  bërë gabim, sado që  është  zbukuruar gjuha shqpe më "duke kendu-ar"  etj,  studiuesi shqiptar nga Shqipëria sot ka mbetur me kos në  dor, iu është prerë  bari ndër këmbë  dhe s'ka  çka të korri... ka mundësi të  intervenje në  historin e gjuhës shqipe vetëm  pas  viteve 1972....ku vehët é-ja pa zâ... dhe asgjë  tjetër, fatkeqësi  që nuk e kuptojnë  këtë   sa të pa aftë janë  në studijmin e  gjuhës shqipe.
> 
> ti kthehemi temes; 
> =Ro+gjak=rogjak= fare  fis, kusheri,, te një gjaku; këtu  illyrianboyfull ke te drejt¨ qe  ke guxua ta prekish ose  ta trazosh edhe gerrmen "R"  që  andej kah jugu   gati se nuk shqiptohet, njashtu edhe tk baltet, ka mbetur  vetem ne veri dy "RR"-a....prandaj te thëm ke t drejtë, e kam vrejtur kete prej kohesh..  se  ka një problem këtu...ishulli 
> ...



Nuk e di se a është ashtu si thua: SE SHQIPJA DHE BALLTISHTJA JAN TË NDËRTUARA SI NJË REBUS ?

di për çka sepse nuk ka dëshmi për k'të që qëndron megjithse ti je i bindur për k'të, por ajo çka më befason se nuk sheh atë që po shoh unë, dhe më shohet pytja, pse?

duke e ditur se ke aftësi dhe je mjaft i ditur në k'të lami.

Për shembullë unë shkoj largë dhe e shoh se REBUS apo REPTILE apo SHARGAREP apo REP është me rrënjë nga Shqipja.

Reptilat edhe në ditën tona jan të konsideruar si burim lëkure me cilësi të lart.

pra ja edhe një fjalë e sllavishtës nga shqipja madje e derivuar *REP = BISHT* për të i emërtuar reptilat që i REPIM PËR T'IA MARRË LËKURËN

Ndaj kreksi dializën???

----------


## illyrianboyful

> Me  duket se  keto qê i permende siper i kemi mesuar që  moti mik i dashtun  Hotlani,
> 
>  ne bisedojmi këtu rreth një  problematike... se  keto fjalê janê te shkruar para 3400  vitesh,  pra, ose  duhet  pranuar  se  sllavet  moren gjuhen nga ne  ose  duhet  pranuar se  pati nje shkuarje ardhje  nag veriu   dhe kthim kah jugu, se  nuk kuptohet  sjjellja  e fjalve induishte  se  si hynen tek ne vetem se  eprmes  ketij migracioni te lashte   qe  ishin pellazget=Bellashket, dhe  kur iu them se  ky  popull quhej keshtu  se  ishte i bardh=belli= Bell= "Pe"l  ka te  njejten   rrënjë  me "bel"  dhe te   njejtin kuptim  qe  i pergjigjet  atij populli, , tregon racen e bardh=Belli  Aski=azganet e bardh, ata te  mëdhenjët, =Aset= Azet e  bardh...qe pastaj  autoret ngatrruan gerrmat  (perpos ne Bible eke ende Belus)=Bardhoku, prijsi  i tyre  dhe pas  tij ishte Jinaki=Junaki, trimi...guximtari  qe  erdhi   ne tokat tona ne Gadishull....   si ne shume raste, "B" u shkrua "P"  njashtu si "V" u shendrrua në "B"  prandaj, ju do habiteni kur  do ti shihni se  këta Vellaket=vellahet=Bellahet=Bellaket  e bardh do na dalin  ata  Pellazget e vertete...!
> Ma  gjêni vetem një  Vëlalh  që  është  i zeshkët apo i perzier ? ... te  gjithê janë te Bardh=Beli=Pelaki=Bellaki por me  vone "B" ndryshoi dhe  mori  shqiptimin "V"....  ti shiqoji njehere besimet  vellahe, keta jane me origjinë nga  brigjet  e Kaspikut  qe  dikur  para 2700  vitesh iken, te shtyer  nga  mongolet, disa iken kah jugu dhe permes  Mezopotamis erdhen  tek ne ne gadishull, pjes tjeter   u  sulen kah veriu, disa  ngelen ne Rumani te sotme e tjeret zhvilluan nderlidhje me kusherinjet  e tyre  qe  kishin ardhur nga Mezopotamia...dhe se  te  gjitha  keto lidje i kane  bere    keta popuj  lindje  perendim....
>  Prandaj,   për  te kuptuar  të  terë  diskutimin duhet  lexohen  edhe shkrimet e   perparshme  rreth një teme  aqë delikate, shikoje skicen Jin&jan  njêherë dhe se  çka  paraqitet   aty...dhe e dyta  duhesh ta njihni gjeografin  e  historin  per  te  hy pastaj edhe ne gjuhësi...duhet ta diji se  ku jetonte populli Tokarian, ku jetonte Ujgur  e ku jetojmi ne  ...duhet matet  disatanca, te analzohen fjalete ngjajshme te dy vendeve, sepse, nese  vertet  mirret shqipja si gjuhë baze  me renje nga lashtesija, ne duhet të deshmojmi me analiza e pastaj nxjerri deshmi..
> Si do ta spjegonim se,  rrënja e  fjalës;  
> =shpi/na= kurrizi, ruajtja e shpines, ruajtja e shpis...
> =Shpi= shtëpi   nuk arrihet  të spjegohet pa ndiihmën e gjuheve "balte"  =spi= spivaj=spava=me fjetur, pra =shpi/Shtëpi= dhôm  gjumi, vendi ku flihet...pastaj edhe fjala;
> =Dôm= Dom/i= Doma=Dhoma,  (shtepia tek baltet), si e shihni, lidhja është e pa evitueshme  dhe si ne matematik, nuk egziston tjetër spjegim, se  per nje fjalë apo dy  do e kishim quajtur rastesi  por...ka  perplotë.... nese  ju kujtohet, kur ju thoja se  ne Linear  B  te  gjitha tabletat  i lexojmi pa problem..por  duke u sherbyer me dy  gjuhët  shqipe dhe "balte."
> Duhet  cekur edhe njê gjê se per  ti deshifruar  keto tableta  Linear  B  ata qe  e njohin gjuhen letrare  nuk kane mundesi tê kuptojnë asgjê, mund te shkruajn  libra  si Helena K.  etj.. qe  te  gjitha  i bejnë pellazge dhe  pa e  ditur  fare se  ku  është  problemi  dhe pa e  ditur asnje fjale balte  pretendojne s e jane studiues..  është çudi  me keta  njerez...


Kreksi, 

a s'të duket ti fare se *DOM* dhe *DHOMË* jan *100%* shqip??

*DOM = DUHEMI apo DAMI = NDAHEMI* vendi ku duhemi, vendi ku bëhet dashni, edhe,

*DOM =DHOMË*  vendi ku ndahemi nga të tjerët për të mos na parë!

Pra shohish kreksi se s'ka të bëje çeshtja e gjuhëve me një Bashk ndërtim të pandar bashkarisht të shqipes me Balltishtën, por të gjitha gjuhët hypin te përpjet tek Nëna gjuha Shqipe e cila është thesari i gjuhëve të Evropës, 

*Është ajo Indoevropiançja e inventuar nga njerëzit xheloz ndaj popullit Shqiptar dhe gjuhës shqipëtare,

e në vendë që të thojn Gjuhët Shqipe e pjollën këtë emër IDOEVROPIAN por se i kan bër dëm vetë historis, sepse kush mohon Nënën apo Babën mohon vetvetën

*


Hahahhaha shiqo shiqo,

*CHAMBRE = dhomë = SHA+MBRE = SHA+MBRON*

----------


## Kreksi

Jo  jo, ke te drejtë  por mos e shihni për  të keq  nëse  i quajta  si rebus...derisa  te  çpiket ndonjë term tjetër, se, nëna s'më pelqen, jo për  gjë tjetër  por  më  "nëna" do krijonim armiqë në vendë  se  mundemi te gjejmi mbështetje   edhe tek te tjerët...tu commprend ça...

----------


## illyrianboyful

[QUOTE=Kreksi;3596663]Me  duket se  keto qê i permende siper i kemi mesuar që  moti mik i dashtun  Hotlani,

 ne bisedojmi këtu rreth një  problematike... se  keto fjalê janê te shkruar para 3400  vitesh,  pra, ose  duhet  pranuar  se  sllavet  moren gjuhen nga ne  ose  duhet  pranuar se  pati nje shkuarje ardhje  nag veriu   dhe kthim kah jugu, se  nuk kuptohet  sjjellja  e fjalve induishte  se  si hynen tek ne vetem se  eprmes  ketij migracioni te lashte   qe  ishin pellazget=Bellashket, dhe  kur iu them se  ky  popull quhej keshtu  se  ishte i bardh=belli= Bell= "Pe"l  ka te  njejten   rrënjë  me "bel"  dhe te   njejtin kuptim  qe  i pergjigjet  atij populli, , tregon racen e bardh=Belli  Aski=azganet e bardh, ata te  mëdhenjët, =Aset= Azet e  bardh...qe pastaj  autoret ngatrruan gerrmat  (perpos ne Bible eke ende Belus)=Bardhoku, prijsi  i tyre  dhe pas  tij ishte Jinaki=Junaki, trimi...guximtari  qe  erdhi   ne tokat tona ne Gadishull....   si ne shume raste, "B" u shkrua "P"  njashtu si "V" u shendrrua në "B"  prandaj, ju do habiteni kur  do ti shihni se  këta Vellaket=vellahet=Bellahet=Bellaket  e bardh do na dalin  ata  Pellazget e vertete...!
Ma  gjêni vetem një  Vëlalh  që  është  i zeshkët apo i perzier ? ... te  gjithê janë te Bardh=Beli=Pelaki=Bellaki por me  vone "B" ndryshoi dhe  mori  shqiptimin "V"....  ti shiqoji njehere besimet  vellahe, keta jane me origjinë nga  brigjet  e Kaspikut  qe  dikur  para 2700  vitesh iken, te shtyer  nga  mongolet, disa iken kah jugu dhe permes  Mezopotamis erdhen  tek ne ne gadishull, pjes tjeter   u  sulen kah veriu, disa  ngelen ne Rumani te sotme e tjeret zhvilluan nderlidhje me kusherinjet  e tyre  qe  kishin ardhur nga Mezopotamia...dhe se  te  gjitha  keto lidje i kane  bere    keta popuj  lindje  perendim....
 Prandaj,   për  te kuptuar  të  terë  diskutimin duhet  lexohen  edhe shkrimet e   perparshme  rreth një teme  aqë delikate, shikoje skicen Jin&jan  njêherë dhe se  çka  paraqitet   aty...dhe e dyta  duhesh ta njihni gjeografin  e  historin  per  te  hy pastaj edhe ne gjuhësi...duhet ta diji se  ku jetonte populli Tokarian, ku jetonte Ujgur  e ku jetojmi ne  ...duhet matet  disatanca, te analzohen fjalete ngjajshme te dy vendeve, sepse, nese  vertet  mirret shqipja si gjuhë baze  me renje nga lashtesija, ne duhet të deshmojmi me analiza e pastaj nxjerri deshmi..
Si do ta spjegonim se,  rrënja e  fjalës;  





> =shpi/na= kurrizi, ruajtja e shpines, ruajtja e shpis...
> =Shpi= shtëpi   nuk arrihet  të spjegohet pa ndiihmën e gjuheve "balte"  =spi= spivaj=spava=me fjetur, pra =shpi/Shtëpi= dhôm  gjumi, vendi ku flihet...pastaj edhe fjala;
> =Dôm= Dom/i= Doma=Dhoma,  (shtepia tek baltet), si e shihni, lidhja është e pa evitueshme  dhe si ne matematik, nuk egziston tjetër spjegim, se  per nje fjalë apo dy  do e kishim quajtu


r rastesi  por...ka  perplotë.... 


Fjala " SHPI " spivaj -  spavaj, nuk është aspak e ndërlidhur me baltikën as sslavishten por rrjedhë edhe kjo nga Shqipja! dhe vetëm nga shqipja.

Sipas të gjitha gjasave rrjedhë nga  SHPI " Shpoj " sepse ska tjetër rrënjë, shpie - shpij - shpoj - SHPIELLË e kombinuar me SHPUARJE dmth Bira Shpija, shpoja, Shpella e kombinuar me Shpi dhe Pellë SHP-PELLË. Kjo e fundit hedhë posht tezën tënde ku thuash se Pellë+azg Pellë = i bardhë, por dëshmon se Pellë ka dmth pjellje.

Po si derivoi nga Shpi apo shpellë në Spivaj që ka të bëj me fjetjen?

Sepse Shtëpit në të kaluarën e largët bile edhe shumë të afërt, nuk u përdoreshin për tjetër gjë se për të fjetur, sidomos shpellat,

Ndërsa jetën e bëjshin jasht , të ushqierit bisedat rrethë zjarrit etj.

Prandaj tërheqja në shpi = shpoj = birë derivoi në fjetje Spavati, spivati etj.


hahahahaa LEBA-NON

Më mirë kështu LE+BA(PA)+N+ON ajo që shifet n' onë n'anë

----------

